

What the Supreme Court’s Amazon Decision Means - pierrealexandre
http://op-talk.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/11/what-the-supreme-courts-amazon-decision-means

======
kefka
What this means is that people on the lowest end of the income pole will be
punished with unpaid work. And if you want your job, you'll deal with unpaid
work.

I'd like to know what other things I could have workers do without recourse.
How far does 'not work' extend?

